# Please help with starting ride on new update



## Ryan Italiano (Jul 30, 2015)

I have done four rides with only $5 cancellation fee. The app will not allow me to start a ride unless the passenger puts in the destination first. It just stays grey and doesn't even show they are in my car. Anyone figure out a way around this?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

You on iPhone or Android? 


And the app will never show pax in your car. 


You don't have a begin trip button?


----------



## Ryan Italiano (Jul 30, 2015)

The new update as of Wednesday night changed everything. You have to begin by sliding the button at the bottom of the app. If the rider doesn't have an address inputted it stays grey and won't let you slide it. I can't figure out how to put in an address for them, like the way it use to be. And once they are in my car and I tell them they need to put an address in, it still stays grey and I end up just charging them a cancellation fee after the ride.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Funny, because I had no problem starting a trip with no destination. I confirmed arrival and slide to begin trip...worked just fine. Go figure....I use an android phone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ryan Italiano said:


> The new update as of Wednesday night changed everything. You have to begin by sliding the button at the bottom of the app. If the rider doesn't have an address inputted it stays grey and won't let you slide it. I can't figure out how to put in an address for them, like the way it use to be. And once they are in my car and I tell them they need to put an address in, it still stays grey and I end up just charging them a cancellation fee after the ride.


You need to tell us which app you have if you want help. That way the people with the same app can help you.

And you should have hit cancel, do not charge rider, since it's not their fault.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

On a droid, you still have to press the arrived button, but the word Arrived is not a word they use, something like "notify pax you have..., its above the start trip. Both of which are greyed out. Once pressed the start trip slider turns green.

A yellow Hi Lited back ground would be easier to see.


----------



## Ryan Italiano (Jul 30, 2015)

It is the Uber Partner App. It is the new updated version V3.47.0. I confirm with every rider that there will show up a $5 cancellation charge. They are all fine with it, since the least amount of the ride should have been $7, and the most $18. It is literally only happening when they don't put in their destination address. I am not the only one who is having this problem either. Through many searches I have found 3 other people complaining, but no messages about what we are doing wrong. Uber says it is something with my phone. I just bought a brand new Note 4 so I can do Uber without any phone issues. I turn my wifi/Bluetooth. I've toggled everything on my phone, turned everything off and rebooted, deleted and re-added the app. I'm at a loss...Thank you for responding though! It is much appreciated.


----------



## Ryan Italiano (Jul 30, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> On a droid, you still have to press the arrived button, but the word Arrived is not a word they use, something like "notify pax you have..., its above the start trip. Both of which are greyed out. Once pressed the start trip slider turns green.
> 
> A yellow Hi Lited back ground would be easier to see.


It says something on mine like "confirm arrival" after it auto alerts the rider I have arrived. After I hit it, the button stays grey. Even after the pax is in my car and puts in a location.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well thursday I restated my new LG G4 twice with the pax sitting in the car. But I think I didn't noticed the confirm arrival button above the start trip slider til yesterday friday.

You could be right about the destination thing, cause one of those restarts they did not add the destination.

Plus if the pax does add the destination, half the time the app does not chime in to let you know the destination has been added.


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

To the OP, exact same is happening to me. I found a workaround, once you arrive if the start trip is still gray, back out of app and go back in, instantly turns to green. This is happening regardless if destination has been entered, originally though that was the prob but it happens sometimes even with destination entered. It does happen always, it is intermittent but has continued since this week's update. Obviously some kind of bug with certain android setups. Hopefully this will help you until the "tech" company we don't work for fixes this horrible update.


----------



## Ryan Italiano (Jul 30, 2015)

ctuber said:


> To the OP, exact same is happening to me. I found a workaround, once you arrive if the start trip is still gray, back out of app and go back in, instantly turns to green. This is happening regardless if destination has been entered, originally though that was the prob but it happens sometimes even with destination entered. It does happen always, it is intermittent but has continued since this week's update. Obviously some kind of bug with certain android setups. Hopefully this will help you until the "tech" company we don't work for fixes this horrible update.


Thanks! So just back out but not sign out right?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally you indirectly tell us android. We all know it's the partner app........

So there should be the pax name at bottom, above do you have any arrive button? Strange because it shouldn't matter whether they enter address or not

And I didn't know you were cancelling but still doin the trip. That's I'll advised, for insurance reasons. Also, what if they want to go to Baltimore? You gonna do that for a $5 cancellation fee?


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes just back out to your home screen then go back in, you can't logout when u have a trip matched. This works for me every time.


----------



## Ryan Italiano (Jul 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Finally you indirectly tell us android. We all know it's the partner app........
> 
> So there should be the pax name at bottom, above do you have any arrive button? Strange because it shouldn't matter whether they enter address or not
> 
> And I didn't know you were cancelling but still doin the trip. That's I'll advised, for insurance reasons. Also, what if they want to go to Baltimore? You gonna do that for a $5 cancellation fee?


I didn't think about the insurance part. I cancelled them under other than emailed uber. Hopefully I can take them to the airport rather than Baltimore!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

so you only got $4 for every ride you did with no destination entered, no matter how far. sorry but lol. why didnt you have them enter it on their phone when in the car?


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Ryan Italiano said:


> I have done four rides with only $5 cancellation fee. The app will not allow me to start a ride unless the passenger puts in the destination first. It just stays grey and doesn't even show they are in my car. Anyone figure out a way around this?


This happens to me about once a day after update. Keep a notebook to track your start and end addresses. For me, going to the home screen and back does not resolve the issue, I have to reboot my phone.

I have been beginning the trip, and explaining to the passenger that I am having technical issues with the uber app. They are usually polite, and will help me with directions if I need them while I reboot. I reboot the phone , if it reboots before I drop off pax, I start trip, then end normally. I advise the PAX that I will have to submit the ride for a manual adjustment so they should not be surprised if the rate changes. Report problem with the trip in the app, and select " I did not start or stop the trip" then provide the start and stop address they will manually adjust (usually quickly), then after the adjustment reply to the email and remind them that this happened because the app WOULD NOT LET YOU begin or end the trip. It's super frustrating but the reboot seems to fix it. Ending and re-starting the app seem to not help. I asked Uber for guidance on how to handle the passenger, and naturally they provided zero help with that, other than to tell me to reboot the phone.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

This has been happening to me too with an HTC One M8.

I like it. I show them the bug, restimate the ride cost and ask for cash.

Take advantage, geez. Just don't forget to cancel for them so they aren't charged!

Think people, seriously.


----------

